# Double trouble



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My wife is always asking me why I don't *let* Mike catch fish










Jigger has spoiled her


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

nice lookin' cats you got there mike...what were their weights?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

once again as on katmasters...great pair of flattys lol


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the nice fish


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've recently been told you should always listen to your wife.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Those are some nice looking flatties. Fish on!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Seevers

I told ya he would get a big head if I put bait on his hooks  

If I listened to my wife I wouldn't have time for anything else!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great going guys. Nice job Magis.

Something tells me that ole Robby didnt get :S , so how many others did you land? Your small flatheads are trophies to me!

Again, gret going fellas!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Again very nice flatheads fellas!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I told ya he would get a big head if I put bait on his hooks


i thought you knew better 


> If I listened to my wife I wouldn't have time for anything else!


LOL.i ain't gonna touch that one


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, you are in so much trouble now.

Mike I she starts making you stay at home on the weekends more, I want first dib on the gear!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice looking fish guys congrats


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice fish, congrats on the catch


----------

